# Exo terra night heat lamps blowing



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got a bunch of the night lights to replace the day ones so I can run them as 24/7 low level heating. Swapped them in to the canopies no problem... until they started going. The count as of now is 5 have blown in the last day, all new ones. One even took out the fuse to the canopy so I'm off to the shops later to get some replacements. The old bulbs I have are still going strong. I wonder if it's a dodgy batch or has something changed since I used to buy them as night glo. Even if something has changed, I'd expect them to last more than a day!

I don't believe it to be a power problem in my house as the lights are on surge protected strips and as said the older bulbs are still going strong.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

not sure wahts up with that, i use exo terra night glo for overnight (75w and occasional 15w if really cold) and theyre fine


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm wondering if its just a dodgy batch. I bought plenty of spares at the same time so I've replaced the blown ones, and the ones that have gone in have made it through their first few hours.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

GlassWalker said:


> Just got a bunch of the night lights to replace the day ones so I can run them as 24/7 low level heating. Swapped them in to the canopies no problem... until they started going. The count as of now is 5 have blown in the last day, all new ones. One even took out the fuse to the canopy so I'm off to the shops later to get some replacements. The old bulbs I have are still going strong. I wonder if it's a dodgy batch or has something changed since I used to buy them as night glo. Even if something has changed, I'd expect them to last more than a day!
> 
> I don't believe it to be a power problem in my house as the lights are on surge protected strips and as said the older bulbs are still going strong.


I don't use the bulbs personally but I have had a customer return a few to my store with the exact same problem, we've tested them in store before being sold but have come back after a few days so it could be a issue with the product full stop, I use to like the non uv exo terra bulbs but the quality is not so wonderful now and I haven't come across any other manufactures who do the low wattage bulbs suitable for the compact tops, personally I wouldn't buy anymore and maybee look at alternatives. Check arcadia's products they trully are world class in both terms of quality and value


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Very interesting comments there. And worrying for me if true, because if I fill all my compact canopies, I'd have 21 bulbs going! One more bulb from yesterday's batch went since my last post bringing my total up to 6.

It's going to be fun getting back to where I ordered them from, but this clearly isn't a one off. I think I've about used up all the spares I ordered at the same time...


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I stopped using exo terra bulbs a while back so not your not on your own. Both day and night bulbs kept going boom after a few weeks in use. Some even popped it after a few days.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

As an update to this, I've had 8 bulbs blow from that batch within a few days of fitting. I almost have enough spares so I replaced all but one, and they're all still working fine.

Not sure where to go from here. I don't think there is much else that fits in the exo-terra canopies. All I want is low level light and a bit of heat, so the night glo are ideal.


----------



## Goldie baby (Dec 19, 2012)

We have same problem. Have bought 5 night time Exo Terra (15W) bulbs which have all blown within a few hours. Have written to supplier (pet shop) but no reply as yet. Have surge protector fitted. Strangely a 25W daylight bulb works fine, and a previous 15W night bulb lasted months, so maybe it is a bad batch and Exo Terra's problem. Will try different manufacturers and see how we go.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

E27 White 3528 SMD 48 LED Studio Spot Light Bulb Lamp Spotlight Energy Saving 3W | eBay


Try these they last for ages, or use an ordinary coloured pygmy bulb, they are bayonet so you would have to use an adaptor, but they would last longer.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Very interesting link, just not for the application I'm using the night glo bulbs in! I don't actually want high light output, but it's more as a radiant heat source without going to a ceramic.

However, those LED bulbs on ebay are cheap enough I think I might get some to play with for other applications!


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

I can't remember what the maximum wattage is that you can put in those canopies but GE do a 25w candle bulb with a screw fitting that should fit, that would give you the heat and I have had 2 in use over 12 months.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, but it looks like they're only available in clear/frosted? I'm ideally looking at blue, or perhaps red as second choice.

Ooh! I do have some "congo blue" light gels. These are designed to pass IR (heat) as well as the desired colour of light, so that could filter a white bulb. I think this could work! If you look through them, you do see blue and red/IR, which is similar to moonlight bulbs. I just have to be careful about adequate airflow in the canopy itself...

Side note: I've ordered some of the LED lights from HK to try in my house generally. My main room light uses small bayonet which is a pain to find and limited in choice, and my local stores only do unbranded CFLs. So LEDs are certainly interesting as a replacement!


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Its worth a try they are only about 60p a bulb, if the filter works, it could save you some money.

The LED's are a much better light than the CFLs, I use a lot of them at work.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ordered 10 for under a fiver delivered, so hopefully they'll arrive shortly after Christmas and I'll have a play with them and report back.

Thinking more, the exo-terra compact canopies seem designed to allow viv air rise up through the top to prevent the bulbs from over-heating. I can't simply block the bottom of the canopy with the light gel without allowing some way for air to keep flowing in to help keep things cool. So that could involve some bodging...


----------

